# Recognize this?



## Cubman (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone recognize this axle or these wheels? I am trying to find a spare rim, but I don't know how to describe my setup. The wheels bolt to the drums (one side is LH threads); maybe a mobile home axle? Here are a few pictures.















Those are p235/75r15 tires, btw. I can try to answer any questions. Thanks.


----------



## Macgyver (May 17, 2010)

I have a wheel , might even have a tire on it . let me check today at work. those wheels were used on older travel trailers, not very common anymore.


----------



## Macgyver (May 20, 2010)

ya , I have a "star" wheel with a tire on it . tire isn't great but the wheel is . the "star" wheel has slots where the ribs on the hub are instead of just the big hole. let me know if you want it , make me an offer.


----------

